# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  لامِيَّةُ الأَشْوَاقِ ( أجمل قصيدة في الشوق والحنين )

## الأيام

لامِيَّةُ الأَشْوَاقِ
فــــــي خافـقي بارقـــــــــــ  ـاتُ الحـبِّ تشتعلُ
وفـــــــــي هواكم – يميناً – تَسهر المُقَلُ
ما أصعــــبَ الهجرَ!! والأشـــواقُ تحرقني
ودمــــــــــعُ مُزْنِ المآقي في الدجى هطِلُ
كم سـال فــــــــوق المُحيَّا والخـدودُ لظىً !!
فجــــفَّ دمعــــيَ  من وهـــــجٍ, فلا بللُ
ساهرتُ بدرَ الدجى والخلـــقُ فــــي سِنةٍ
والآهُ حــــــــرَّى , وقلبي هــــزَّهُ الوجلُ
ماذا أقول؟! وفــــــي أنـــــــوار طلعتكم
حار اليراعُ، وخانتْ أســــــطري الجُمل
ما ذقتُ طعمَ الكـــــرى مــذ خيموا بدمي
وفي ســــــــويدا الحشــا ظلُّوا وما رحلوا
                                                                                                      في الجـــــــــود جادوا على قلبي بحبهِمُ    
وأُشـــــــــــ  ــهدُ الله ما ضنُّوا وما بخلوا
                                                                                                         لكنْ جَفَوْني, ومـــــا عهـــدي بهـم أبداً
أن يقطعوني, فهــــــلا ساعةً وصلــــوا
فإن هجرتمْ فكأسي لــــــــــــوع  ةٌ وأسىً
وإنْ وصـــلتم ففيها الشهــــدُ والعســــل
غزلت حبَّكُمُ شــــــــــــــ  عراً, فقافيتي
في وصفـــكم ما عـــــــراها لحظــــةً مللُ
تغزَّل الناس فــــــي ليــــــلى وإخوتها
وعاد في العشــــــق طفـــــــلاً ذلك الرجل
لكنَّ عاشقَكُمْ فــــــــي مدحكــــــم نهِمٌ
بمدحكم تـــرتقي الأشــــــــعار  ُ والغزل
مــــرت بفكـــــــريَ أطيافٌ فما مكثت
وطيفــــــكمْ فـــــي شغـــافي ليس يرتحِلُ
إن غبتمُ خلف أطلال الزمـــــــــــ  ان فلا
والله مــــــا غــــــــاب عني ذلـــك الطَّلَلُ
أعيش دهـــــري مـــــــــع الأيام في أملٍ
وصـــرتُ مــــــن منهَل الأحـــزان أنتهِل
للناس في العيـــش آمـــــــالٌ تـــــؤمِّلها
ونظــــــرةٌ مـــــن سناهُـــم  عنديَ الأملُ
متى أراهـــــم عِيانا, آهِ مــــن لهَفِــي !؟
وجَفنُ عينــــي بنــــــــــور النور يكتحِل
وكان ظنـــــي بأن أُمـــضي الحياةَ جوىً
ســــــــقماً بحبي لهـــــــــم ,لكنهم قتلوا
وقام قـــــــــــومٌ بعذلـــي فـي محبتهم
قالـــــــوا : تُغالــــــي , فلا والله ِ ما عدلوا
أيعذُلوني؟ ومَــنْ أهــــــــــوى محبَّتَهُمْ
ضمن الشِّـــــــــغ  اف بروح القلب قد نزلوا
أيعذلـــوني؟ وقلبي كلمــــــا ذُكــــــروا
يهيمُ شــــــــــــوق  ا, ودمـعُ العين ينهمِل
أيعذلوني؟ ونيران الهـــوى سُــــــعِرَتْ
بغير نـــارٍ أرى الأحشــــــــــ  اءَ تشتَعِل!!
أيعذلوني؟ وروحــــــي في الهوى دنِفَتْ
لــــــــــو جـــــــرَّب الحبَّ عُذَّالي لما عذلوا

ـ إن جئت وادي النَّقا يا قلبُ صِفْ أرقي
وانقلْ ســـــــــــــل  امي لمِـــَنْ حلُّوا وما رحلوا
وســـــــلْ مدينةَ خيرِ الخلق سل أُحُداً
أفـــــــي ثــــــــــراها أُحَيْبابي لقد نزلوا ؟؟
إن أرســـــل النــــــاسُ أشواقاً مُحَمَّلَةً
مـــــــــع المطايا, وحادي العيــس ِ يــرتجل
ففي فــــــؤادي غـــــــرامٌ ليس يحملُهُ
سلْــعٌ , فبالله مــــــاذا تحمــــــلُ الإبــلُ؟؟
عجبت يا ســــــلــعُ ما هذا الثباتُ ألا
تهتزُّ شـــــــــــوقا  ً إلـــــى المختار يا جبل؟؟
ظللـــــت أبكي, ودمعُ العين يُغرقني
وقلــــت يا ربِّ : قد ضــــــاقت بِــيَ الحِيـــَل
أنت القـــــــدير على تبليغ ما حملتْ
روحـــــي من الحب للهــــــــــاد  ي ,هو المثل
أعاهد الله أني ســـــــــــوف أمدحُكم
طوالَ عُمــــــري إلــــــى أن ينتهـــــي الأجل
الشيخ الشاعر       :       مصطفى قاسم عباس

----------


## الأيام

مارأي لامية العرب في لامية الأشواق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> إن غبتمُ خلف أطلال الزمـــــــــــ  ان فلا
> والله مــــــا غــــــــاب عني ذلـــك الطَّلَلُ
> أعيش دهـــــري مـــــــــع الأيام في أملٍ
> وصـــرتُ مــــــن منهَل الأحـــزان أنتهِل


الحقيقة ، القصيدة كلها راااائعة جدا جدا ...
سلمتِ عزيزتي على ذائقتك الراقية الرائعة .. ودمتِ لمحبيك ..*
*

----------

